# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Subforo Bricomagia

## elmagobarreda

Pues eso, pido habrir un subforo del tema "Bricomagia", para que todo aquel que tenga alguna idea de como hacer algo para hacer magia que lo exponga, yo por ejemplo ice lo del tapete casero, y tambien puse lo de como hacerte tu propia varita, seria muy bueno y podria tener exito. 
Saludos y gracias.

----------


## h0ax

La idea me gusta pero.. al ser este el foro de tiendamagia no lo veo muy, digamos, etico.
En todo caso supongo que lo mas logico ser abrirlo en el area secreta ya que hay varios trucos que se puede fabricar uno mismo (raven, cardtoon..)
Bueno, a ver como avanza este hilo ^^

----------


## Mindcraft

Mejor que se ponga en el area secreta (ojala un dia este ahi) asi entonces se pueden revelar como fabricarse otras cosas.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Me gusta la idea de elmagobarreda, pero también creo que seria más lógico poner ese subforo en la area secreta.

----------


## elmagobarreda

Estoy con vosotros, yo tambien lo pense lo de que no seria logico para mariano abrir ese subforo, y tambien pienso que seria bueno ponerlo en el area secreta, aunque yo no este todavia me da igual, no tengo prisa por entrar en el area secreta, todo a su tiempo, no tengo prisa.
Saludos y gracias por apollarme.

----------


## elmagobarreda

Bueno haora solo falta que algun moderador se digne a ver este post y apolle la idea, luego que el se lo diga a mariano...

----------


## ElGranDantón

Si se hiciera un subforo con todas las peticiones que se han hecho aquí, no acabaríamos nunca.

Grandes ilusiones, escapismo, bricomagia, magia cómica, etc.

----------


## Ella

hay un foro llamado brainstorming, alli se pueden plantear todas las ideas y luego buscar su solucion, las cuales perfectamente pueden ser bricomagia, lo que pasa que no hay  muchos creativos.
explicar como fabricarse los efectos comerciales no lo permiten las reglas, pero todo lo demas si, y eso se postea en brainsotrming

----------


## elmagobarreda

Ella, un foro llamado brainstorming ?? Esta dentro de magia potagia o esta en otra pagina ?? Esque no lo encuentro...

----------


## Ella

> Ella, un foro llamado brainstorming ?? Esta dentro de magia potagia o esta en otra pagina ?? Esque no lo encuentro...


en la zona secreta de magiapotagia

----------


## elmagobarreda

:shock:  Pues vaya... Ya se me an quitado las ganas...  Que tiene de especial la area secreta ? No creo que haya mucha cosa, no ?

----------


## sergiocl

Te apoyo barreda, eso de que en esté en el área secreta no me sirve, esa famosa área no me interesa, y parece que a barreda tampoco.
Bricomagia... bricomagia !!!!

----------

